# huge neon tetras



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Are you sure they're not Cardinals?


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

From that pic they sure look like neons. Pretty cool!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

JasonG75 said:


> Are you sure they're not Cardinals?


Cardinals have red from head to tail fin. Those are definitely neons.

Nice fish!


----------



## reignOfFred (Jun 7, 2010)

I think a lot of people are surprised if and when they see just how large a full grown specimen is - most fish sold don't make it bast juvenile size. Kudos to your sis-in-law or whoever has been taking care of them to this point


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

I had one that was bigger than a GBR male, the was prob over 2inches, or close to... 
Normally they don't get bigger than 1", thats what I read in the past, but I had couple that were bigger. This is probably the fault of inbreeding and living in captivity.

Edit, did a quick google search and saw the jumbo neon tetra grows till 2"...


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

Ive seen a couple of fish that were bigger than Im used to lately. I saw a Bolivian Ram over the weekend that looked more like a Sunfish---lol. Ive seen Neons like you described as well ( cant see the pic because of Websense at work )


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

females are pretty big.


----------



## poppyseed (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah they're neons, never heard of jumbo neon tetras but that's a possibility too. I just thought I'd share with some people who can appreciate all things fishy  I get excited about things like this and my friends/family just think I'm a weirdo haha


----------



## zoggin eck (Feb 22, 2007)

That's how big neons are supposed to get. There are plenty of common fish that when well looked after, people act surprised how large they get, even relatively small fish like these guys.

Don't anybody fall for that "jumbo" neon tetra rubbish, it just means a fully grown adult.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

My neons reached about 1.5" or possibly a little larger. I had some females that looked approximately twice the size of the males. It was a sad the day when I seen the first NTD bump on one and had to ditch all 12 of them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2014)

*neons*

My husband and I started with aquariums a year or so ago. I have three tropical aquariums and he is more into the gold fish coldwater fish. I had neons in my angelfish display, and he loved them. We decided to take one and test how they do in cold water. That was a year ago and his neons are now almost 5cm in size. Mine sadly died after a complete aquarium crash.


----------

